
Show HN: Buku – A browser-independent bookmark manager - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku
======
darekkay
I wish I knew this tool earlier. I've written something related myself [0],
though the bookmarks are managed in plain yaml files and transformed into a
shareable HTML file. I think I could have build this workflow upon Buku as
well.

Maybe I'll contribute an adapter to connect Buku with my tool, so I get the
best of both worlds (Buku for management and StaticMarks for the web front-
end).

[0] [https://staticmarks.com](https://staticmarks.com)

~~~
apjana
You are welcome!

